# I want to see a white christmas



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi

We are not going to get a white christmas where i live in australia

please those of you who are, can you take a photo out your front door and post it to here to show us your white christmas

i will start by showing the beautiful sunny day out my front door today (forecast of 27 Celsius and up to 36 Celsius for christmas)



















for all of you that post thankyou

and i wish everyone a merry christmas

Hooky


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here you go Hooky. Enjoy!

http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt103/menge/HouseinWinter2.jpg

http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt103/menge/Dec2220061.jpg


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

Snowy river that is beutiful

thankyou

Hooky
from sunny OZ


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

Bently J once every four years is still more often than here

still a stunning photo
thanks

Hooky


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

We had a white Christmas last year here at Seattle, but it is usually wet or overcast :-((


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

A view of the back of the house… last summer…or is that winter over there…


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't post a pic right now but I will after work. White is all we're seeing out side right now, we have a good storm hitting us as I write this. Still, I'd give it up in a second to see palm trees and 27 degrees at Christmas.
Merry Christmas, and Happy Hanukkah, to all.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Hooky, not all white Christmas' are pleasant. This isn't this Christmas, but I do believe it was last year.










There was plenty of white.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I want your weather…................lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hooky , here's some snow in new mexico ,
it started last night ,and will snow all day and night .
i'm at 7000' (ft)
merry christmas !
there are the 'sangre de christo mts ' ( blood of christ , rockie mts )
in the mist out there , up to 18,000 ' ( ft )








.


----------



## ROY53 (Sep 12, 2009)

These were taken earlier this month. Since then I'm told it has snowed another foot. We have left until March.

http://s758.photobucket.com/albums/xx225/royletellier/


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Different locations around our area received between 24" and 30" last Saturday, snowed from 5pm Friday to early Sunday morning. Looks like it will be a white Christmas.





Me plowing…..for 5 hours.



Downtown Staunton Va. last day of fall 2009.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

Dec 20th outside Phila. View from my house and cars.
It's beautiful until you have to drive somewhere.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cherylv (Aug 25, 2009)

I grew up in the US Southeast. When I was a kid I got tired of all those pictures of the "ideal" Christmas weather. My idea of Christmas sounds wasn't sleigh bells. It was lawnmowers.

So I started singing "I'm dreaming of a dry Christmas", (where the kids can go out and ride their new bikes).


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

thankyou everyone the snow looks wonderful (i know it can be a headache to live with)

Larry that looks pretty much like my view, no snow for you to either

Merry christmas

Hooky


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

here ya go Hooky


I have the shrimp now where is the BBQ?


And of course this is really what Christmas is all about, My youngest Gillian


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Cherylv, I grew up on a farm in southern Idaho. Some years we had snow and some not. For me, for the few weeks before Christmas, the radio was constantly playing christmas songs. The one with "Its Christmas time in the in the city" always made me wonder why it was Christmas in the city and why did we have to wait out in the country?


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks dave that looks wonderful but i think you might have to defrost the barbecue and not the shrimps

topomax i know what you mean about waiting for everything in the country i live in the most isolated capital city in the world which is why Western Australia's initials are substituted for wait awhile

Hooky


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hooky like NSW (No Snow, Wet). Looks like rain here on Christmas day. Have a good one.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks dave its funny how the weather doesnt show up in photos

Rain on a summers christmas day either sounds lovely or hot and humid thanks grumpy

Merry christmas 
Hooky


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

hooky you're are a lucky man no snow.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

we got plenty of the white stuff here in the rockies, so much that yesterday on my way to the store i put the wifes car in a ditch and hit a tree. i am fine but , my pride is very hurt. have a fun and happy holiday guys.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

GM man it is pretty good weather we get here dry hot summers and wet winters but never any snow (which is a shame because i would like to see some

and roper i am glad you not hurt (but how happy is your wife about her car

merry christmas all

just 21 minutes to go to christmas here

Hooky


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

hey hooky i don't know if you have any kids but if you do you should google norad, they have a santa tracker that the kids love. ya the wife was a little mad but she was just glad i didn't get hurt.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

we are going to have a wet Christmas here in So. Ill, it has already rained over an inch today, that would be about 10 in. if it was snowing. hopefully it won't freeze. 
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Christmas eve morning


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

We are going to have a white Christmas here for sure in Ne. We have about 6'' inches left over fron a week or so ago. another 4'' westerday, today the wind is blowing it into drifts. forcast 12 to 14'' tomarow with wind. Woudent be half bad if the wind would not blow.
Have a nice day Lee.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just heard on the radio there are blizzard conditions forecast for the lower midwest. That's a bit too white a Christmas:-((


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Hooky,

You could fly into northeast Kansas as we are in the middle of a blizzard!

Oh, wait. Sorry. The airport is closed due to the snow. ; )

Merry Christmas!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry no snow here SW oregon


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

not to worry jim as long as we are all safe and well and happy

everything will be fine

Hooky


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

Dave this doesnt look like were are going to be in kansas anymore

Hooky


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

we may end up with a white Christmas before it is over, it is snowing now, the wind is blowing pretty hard, and the temp has dropped from 44 degF to 32 deg F in the last 5 hours. the worst part is that the wife has to be at work at 4am, she does not handle driving in the snow very well, and we don't have 4wd.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This is our back yard yesterday.

























I'm willing to share.

Merry Christmas and a Happy and Blessed New Year.

Karson, Linda, Dan and David.


----------

